# DenFur?



## KayJay (May 25, 2018)

Anybody here go to or been to DenFur , in Denver Colorado? My brother and I will be moving up there and If I can get enough  money from commissions I was thinking of going to it.


----------



## Pompadork (May 25, 2018)

I’m hopefully going! It’ll be babbys first furry con for me if I do! yaaaay!


----------



## KayJay (May 25, 2018)

Awesome! Same for me tbh. I'm really hoping I can go to at least one.


----------



## RivendellWolf (May 29, 2018)

I'm going. I couldn't get a room at the main hotel, but I got one at the Econolodge across the parking lot. It was not very "Econo" at all, so looking for roommates!


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (May 30, 2018)

I wish I can go but I don’t think I’ll have enough cash to get there.


----------



## Tatanka.winterheart86 (May 31, 2018)

I'm going and it will be my first furcon.


----------



## Troj (May 31, 2018)

I plan to be there!


----------

